# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  cortar sarcophyton

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 O meu sarco foi ao barbeiro cortar a franja.








 Os frags com dois dias já estavam a abrir os polipos.

----------


## Walter Homero

Olá esses frag não são para venda?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá esses frag não são para venda?


 :Olá:  Em principio não são para venda e se fossem só daqui a um mês é que estão agarrados às bases.
 As bases foram feitas com cimento branco e casca de ostra meio por meio e estiveram um mês no autoclismo a curar.

----------

